# breeding homers



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

i have 2 breeding pairs of white pigeons they all live together in one small loft and there is a white cock there that has not paired but bullys the ones trying to breed or sits in there nest box will this be very bad on breeding them


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Yes, they should not be disturbed when nesting, and the bird could eventually kill the babies. Aggressive unattached males should be in a seperate coop with other single birds

You need to make sure you have enough room for them, as that can cause fighting, and/or provide this bird with a mate, or put him in a different enclosure.-to keep him happy.

Also, you should put a front on the nest box for the safety of the babies and will also help to keep out unwanted guests.


----------

